# Interesting resource on hops



## welly2 (22/7/15)

Just found this:

http://www.realbeer.com/hops/FAQ.html

I'm guessing it's probably well known but haven't seen a link elsewhere to it.


----------



## Yeastfridge (23/7/15)

Thanks for sharing! Haven't seen it posted before and heaps of good technical info in there.


----------

